# Bong vs Crappy vaporizer



## Helpling (May 13, 2016)

What is more dangerous to throat/lungs:
a usual bong or a crappy vaporizer?
Im worried that i've been using my shitty vaporizer in a wrong way for the year, part of my weed gets overheated most of the time and it leads to partial combustion. So if i understand correctly, with crappy vaporizer some chemicals are being released like monoxide carbon and benzene.
It must be lesser portion of them than with bong, where combustion happens in full scale. But bong has water and, theoretically, it filters some of these chemicals.
Right now i cant buy better vaporizer than mine. Should i get back to a bong for some time? How dangerous it was to using a crappy vaporizer and overhead weed for a year? Should i be worried about my health?


----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 3, 2016)

the crappy bi-products you are referring to are only released at combustion or near combustion temperatures. either save up for a volcano or turn you temp down so you don't get combustion. hope that helps!


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 5, 2016)

I guess I'm old school but I've always enjoyed a good old fashioned joint or if I'm by myself I'll hit the pipe, bong/bubbler or whatever. I just don't want to pay for a vaporizer. I've also had friends who have bought them and they just don't always seem to give off the same buzz as I would get with firing that stuff up. Maybe he bought a cheap one? Idk but that is just my two cents.


----------



## JohnMotayo (Jun 26, 2016)

Generally the vaporizer although may feel better is ultimately probably worse as it's more of a "chemical concoction" where-as the Bong may feel more hard-hitting on the throat and lungs but is a much more in my opinion healthier way to do things.


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 8, 2016)

JohnMotayo said:


> Generally the vaporizer although may feel better is ultimately probably worse as it's more of a "chemical concoction" where-as the Bong may feel more hard-hitting on the throat and lungs but is a much more in my opinion healthier way to do things.


^^ please elaborate. The vape adds nothing chemically, any chemicals present are present in any other form of ingestion...but without he combustion

I use a Arizer Solo 2. It's very good. Joints leave me feeling sick (probably due to the 150+ known poisons present in tobacco) I love a nice bong or pipe but they are harsh.


----------



## SickSickWorld (Aug 8, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> ^^ please elaborate. The vape adds nothing chemically, any chemicals present are present in any other form of ingestion...but without he combustion
> 
> I use a Arizer Solo 2. It's very good. Joints leave me feeling sick (probably due to the 150+ known poisons present in tobacco) I love a nice bong or pipe but they are harsh.


Agreed.

I own the Arizer Solo (earlier model with no pass-through charging) and the Pax 2. Also own a G-Pen and an Atmos Boss, but they've been collecting dust for a long time now.

If you get a vaporizer, just try and avoid one with any plastic parts. The solo, for example, is a ceramic or medical grade stainless steel bowl with a glass stem. All inert materials that will add nothing to the vapour you inhale when heated. Cheaper, shitty vaporizers will use cheaper, shittier materials, usually plastics, that will gas off during use. No-one wants to inhale plastic fumes. Even buying a bong these days, I would go full glass, including downstem, screen, bowl etc. You can always get bong adapters for most vaporizers, then you can blast the temp up and get the best of both worlds! I'll be treating myself to a nice percolator soon.

I think this picture clearly illustrates the difference between vaporizing and hitting the bong. That shit is going straight into your (very porous) lungs... Added bonuses of using a vaporizer - you can re-use your already vaped bud in edibles, and you can reclaim ready-made hash oil from airpaths.

Been smoke-free for about 3 years now. Only thing I really miss is rolling. I was a fucking badass, now I just make THE BEST edibles locally.

Sick.


----------



## nobodies (Aug 8, 2016)

JohnMotayo said:


> Generally the vaporizer although may feel better is ultimately probably worse as it's more of a "chemical concoction" where-as the Bong may feel more hard-hitting on the throat and lungs but is a much more in my opinion healthier way to do things.


Yea that doesn't make much sense. A vaporizer would release all of the same active components that smoking it would. The only thing you aren't getting with a vaporizer are all materials produced during combustion. Which are mostly carcinogens. Vaping has been proven repeatedly more healthy than smoking.


----------



## vostok (Aug 8, 2016)

My Davinci I can turn up or down as required I'm at about 320F

my bongs still burn thru at about 800F but chilled down a little

you don't need a medical degree to see what is safer on ur lungs

315F is the temp for thc to be released

good luck


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 8, 2016)

vostok said:


> My Davinci I can turn up or down as required I'm at about 320F
> 
> my bongs still burn thru at about 800F but chilled down a little
> 
> ...


 i just can't get into vapes.. i have the same vape that other poster mentioned, the arizer extreme q, and it's been sitting under my bed collecting dust bunnies since about 2 weeks after i bought the thing.. i paid a decent amount for a complete kit, came with the v tower or w/e it's called, and a lil hand held chumpy thingy that runs off of butane, but for the life of me, i can't get into the high from vaping..
to me, it just seems to lack a bit of something opposed to combustion.. it seems to be more in the head, shorter lasting, and less satisfying over all.
yeah yeah, i know vaping is healthier, but the way i look at it, we're all gonna die at some point, and i might as well enjoy the weed i put into my body to the best of my abilities, lol..


----------



## vostok (Aug 8, 2016)

yeah for me it took/takes effort

give me a joint or bong anyday

but I'm old and stuck in my ways

my Davinci is the older model

and looks very much like a cb radio

its been very very useful to blaze at situations when weed is denied

one great learning experience is to take it to the movies

and keep toking until you toke no more, 

at 315F -ish theirs very little oder to detect

good luck


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 8, 2016)

It also took me a couple of weeks to adjust to vaping as the high does differ but now I much prefer it.
As I'm not a smoker the overriding taste from a joint is tobacco to me, I now taste the more subtle flavours in my herb.
That said, if the only way to ingest cannabis was to smoke it I'd be happily skinning up daily


----------



## nobodies (Aug 9, 2016)

Rizlared said:


> It also took me a couple of weeks to adjust to vaping as the high does differ but now I much prefer it.
> As I'm not a smoker the overriding taste from a joint is tobacco to me, I now taste the more subtle flavours in my herb.
> That said, if the only way to ingest cannabis was to smoke it I'd be happily skinning up daily


haha.. Im a heavy cig smoker, and in my younger days was a heavy pot smoker. Used to smoke an 8th minimum a day, up to a quarter... I can tell you 2 packs of cigs a day is way worse on your lungs, than even a quarter of pot a day.

I can feel the cig tar in my lungs every morning and night, was never like that w/ pot.


----------



## outlier (Aug 11, 2016)

Hell yeah dude! If you're talking something like that snoop dog shit g-pen thing. I could only handle a few puffs on that. It gave me chest pain from the burnt plastic taste. I'll take combusting herb/extract over plastic any day of the week 

Vaping (properly) is completely different to combustion. Takes a little getting used to for sure. First thing a bong smoker needs to get through their head is that vaping will never compare to combustion. And not even a $600 AUD volcano will change that...

Like Riz says though, after a while you start to appreciate the differences and thoroughly enjoy them rather than criticise/critique them.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 11, 2016)

nobodies said:


> haha.. Im a heavy cig smoker, and in my younger days was a heavy pot smoker. Used to smoke an 8th minimum a day, up to a quarter... I can tell you 2 packs of cigs a day is way worse on your lungs, than even a quarter of pot a day.
> 
> I can feel the cig tar in my lungs every morning and night, was never like that w/ pot.


While your age does play a role, i am also a heavy cannabis toker and going on my 16th month tobacco free after a decade of "pack-a-day" and i can glady say out of everything i have quit in my life, tobacco seems to have been the biggest noticeable relief in terms of health.

@racerboy71 it seems you and i have similar reactions, i can vape all day long and keep going and eventually I'll end up with an intense head high but I'll never get that "satisfied" stoned that makes you drift off into space lol. When i smoke flowers i feel some sort of medicinal body numb healing effect, kinda hard to explain i guess but it stops me from wanting to smoke more vs a vaporizer


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Oct 23, 2016)

Helpling said:


> What is more dangerous to throat/lungs:
> a usual bong or a crappy vaporizer?
> Im worried that i've been using my shitty vaporizer in a wrong way for the year, part of my weed gets overheated most of the time and it leads to partial combustion. So if i understand correctly, with crappy vaporizer some chemicals are being released like monoxide carbon and benzene.
> It must be lesser portion of them than with bong from this shops home, where combustion happens in full scale. But bong has water and, theoretically, it filters some of these chemicals.
> Right now i cant buy better vaporizer than mine. Should i get back to a bong fromherbtools.com/au/? How dangerous it was to using a crappy vaporizer and overhead weed for a year? Should i be worried about my health?


A crappy vaporizer wouldn't give any bad health effects as compared to an expensive one, they all work the same really. bongs are better than doobies but any smoke inhalation is going to be bad.


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 25, 2016)

I recently bought a cheap vape too. I swear it did nothing. The element would glow. But nothing would come from it. No high. No smoke. Nothing.

I dismantled it for parts. Now it's a coil lighter. Sure it's still technically a combustion method. But at least now there's no gas or combustible fluids involved.

Seems to taste better too. Though that could be my imagination.


----------



## silentflyer (Dec 2, 2016)

don't get a crappy get a crafty (or mighty!), sometimes things are more expensive
because they are worth it!!!!!!


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 2, 2016)

It's cheaper to smoke from a gatorade bottle than to even bother with vapes. If you want clean. Make edibles.


----------



## Rizlared (Dec 3, 2016)

My (considerably priced) vape has more than paid for itself over the years.

I prefer the high, smoking makes me feel a bit sick, the taste and it's not as bad for me health wise.

They may not be for everyone but I'm glad I made the switch.

I've been smoking the green stuff for about 25 years, vaping now for 3


----------



## Tomula (Dec 7, 2016)

I say vong is the best way to smoke cannabis. Vape through bong. There are glass pieces enabling that. Also when I'm done with my Arizer Solo and the glass gets dirty, I make edibles from the hash on glass. Put it into oil and let sit in cup submerged in boiling water for some time. Or for those who drink cow's milk you can use that too. Cheers!


----------



## shannonball (Jan 12, 2017)

silentflyer said:


> don't get a crappy get a crafty (or mighty!), sometimes things are more expensive
> because they are worth it!!!!!!


or get The Plenty. we love ours.


----------



## Altered State (Apr 30, 2017)

I use the silver surfer table vape and Arizer Air pocket vape both are good the Arizer works better for me.

After 5 years of vaping my lungs are 100% clear 100% of the time


----------

